# Make it taste better



## thesongthatilike (Oct 30, 2007)

I fried chicken just a bit ago  

I did cook it all the way through, but for some reason it just doesn't taste very good.  Added salt pepper and emerils cajun seasoning.  Is there anything I can do at this point?  If it were pork chops I could cover with gooood gravy, but what can I do for chicken?  Boneless, skinless breast.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Song, people in the south smother anything and everything with gravy. If you can make some great gravy, I'd serve the chicken like that and I'll bet it would be great! Maybe some rice on the side, too. HTH


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 30, 2007)

You could cover it with gravy too. At this point I think there is nothing else you could do. Whatever could have been done should have been done before. First of all plain fried chicken breast suck, am I alowed to use that word? Really there is nothing to it. No flavor, the meat is tough, no fat. You really have to prepare it the right way. Very important not to overcook too. I would not simply fry breast.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 30, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> You could cover it with gravy too. At this point I think there is nothing else you could do. Whatever could have been done should have been done before. First of all plain fried chicken breast suck, am I alowed to use that word? Really there is nothing to it. No flavor, the meat is tough, no fat. You really have to prepare it the right way. Very important not to overcook too. I would not simply fry breast.


This is true, CharlieD. I learned it the hard way and my family described it the same way you did.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to you both.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2007)

Add more seasoning to the outside of the meat. Next time do this as soon as you take the chicken up!

Enjoy!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 30, 2007)

You could cut up the chicken and save it for soups, casseroles, etc.


----------



## miniman (Oct 30, 2007)

Chop the chicken up, mix it with fried onions, tomatoes & seasonings. You could even spice it up a bit. Serve with rice. The mix will be slightly fluid and soften the chicken slightly & it should take on some of the sauce flavour.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 30, 2007)

The chicken isn't tough it just doesn't have the flavor I thought it would.   I added the salt. pepper and seasoning during and after cooking.  Have you ever cooked and then didn't want it because you just cooked it?  This could be part of my problem.


----------



## keltin (Oct 30, 2007)

I think chicken breasts are great fried. They cook quickly, so as with any method for cooking chicken breast, don’t over cook it (and it doesn't sound like you did). I recently got some Panko Bread crumbs and have fried chicken tenders and breasts with then, and they are outstanding. For more flavor, as the others said, you CAN cover then in gravy! I’d use a white country style gravy for this, but a brown would work as well. Or a chicken gravy.

Other ideas are a sauce of course.

You can put them over Mexican rice and cover with salsa.

Or coat them in sweet and sour sauce and then bake for 5 minutes to set the sauce and make it gooey.

Or coat them in BBQ sauce and bake for 5 minutes to set it.

Or heat up the BBQ or sweet and sour sauce till bubbly in a pot, then pour over the breast and let it cool. This will give you the cooked sauce flavor without having to heat the breast any more than needed (so you don’t risk over-cooking).

Make a quick Creole type sauce with tomatoes and a little white wine and pour that over the breast.

Cover them in spaghetti sauce (that you heated up on the stove) and cheese, and bake for 5 minutes to melt the cheese.

Lay a few strips of cooked bacon over them, cover with cheese and then bake/broil to melt the cheese. Maybe even add some sautéed onions to this. 

Make a simple hollandaise sauce and pour over the breast.

Get really radical and cut them into strips and make a salad with lots of your favorite dressing.

There is so much you can do!!


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm with Keltin on this. I would throw into a soup, quickly stir fry with your preferred Asian condiments eg Terriyaki sauce and some veges and serve with rice or noodles (just bring the chicken out of the fridge for a while before hand), put through nachos or use as a taco, etc filling, shred into a toasted sandwich filling.  Serve cold with a good strong-flavoured chutney.

Just don't over cook it when you reheat.

And, yes, I don't always want to eat what I have just cooked.  Esp desserts and cakes etc.  Very over it with them. I normally give the sweet dishes to my mum and neighbours when I do bother to cook sweet dishes.  I am learning not to bother and just look at the pictures instead!


----------



## keltin (Oct 30, 2007)

I can’t tell you how many dishes I’ve made that I can easily walk away from, hated, and swore I’d never do again………..but DW and guests rave about them. I think we’re all a bit too critical of our own cooking! I guess in your mind’s eye, you envision Platinum, and if it comes out Gold or Silver, you’re very disappointed…..even though Gold and Silver is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2007)

I made tomato soup last night, which I normally love, but what I did last night yuo couldn't make eat if I was dying from starvation.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2007)

Keltin, you didn't just fried the breasts you used the bread crunbs. That is whole diferent ball(?) game.


----------



## keltin (Oct 31, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Keltin, you didn't just fried the breasts you used the bread crunbs. That is whole diferent ball(?) game.


 
How? It was fried. Do you mean because it had a coating? I was assuming all fried chicken got a coating? Unless you deep fry a whole one like a turkey.

Well, come to think of it, I do fry wings with no coating, but I sauce them at the end. And one time, in band camp, (ok I wasn’t in band camp....) I threw about 15 bone in, skin on breasts into the outdoor fryer without a coating for a patio party we were having, but I injected those.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 31, 2007)

I couldn't eat the chicken.  My DH on the other hand was able to.  ASked to have it for his lunch today.  Got a message from him saying he finally had the time to eat his "wonderful" lunch.  What a DDH!

Tonight? Hamburgers.  I think I can pull that off.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2007)

From what i am reading in the original post it says that it was fried plain. As far as wings go, I asume you fried them with the sckin on.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2007)

For the next time make a schitzel (sp?). Simple bread crumb coating pan fried, yum. if you want recipe let me know.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 31, 2007)

I coated my chicken with flour pepper and emerils southweat seasonings.

It just didn't fry up as good as legs or wings.  Turned out dry by the time DH was ready to eat.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2007)

Flour is an intermidiate ingedient it should always fallow with something like a sauce for example.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 31, 2007)

I've never known anything other than flour.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 1, 2007)

I often lightly flour meats before pan frying and seldom ever add a sauce to it.


----------

